# Pronunciation: ㄱ



## yuechu

Hello!

I just started learning Korean and had some questions about the letter ㄱ. When is it pronounced "g" and when is it pronounced "k"? Does it depend on the sound before or after it?
Thanks!


----------



## mink-shin

I wouldn't pronounce ㄱ as [k].


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your reply, mink-shin! 
How about in the word 탁자 for example? Would you pronounce ㄱ as g?


----------



## mink-shin

We don't have k sound for a final consonant.


----------



## Rance

When ㄱ as final consonant is followed by ㅎ, ㄱ+ㅎ conjoins to produce ㅋ sound.
For example,
국화 > [구콰]
축하 > [추카]
This is called 음운축약 (or 자음축약 to be more specific in our case).


----------

